
Agile development not suitable for UK government projects - hanszeir
http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/public-sector/2011/04/agile-will-fail-govit-says-cor.html
======
jdietrich
Seven out of ten government IT projects fail[1]. The last government wasted 26
billion pounds on projects that ran over budget or were scrapped[2].
Government IT procurement is an absolute shambles and I cannot imagine how it
could be any worse.

British libel law prevents me from stating an opinion about Mr Maughan or his
work. The defence of fair comment is so weakened as to be useless. As such, I
will not state any opinion on the quality of this article. Fortunately, a
comment which is merely abusive is not libellous, so I can call him a fuckwit.

[1][http://www.silicon.com/management/public-
sector/2007/05/18/f...](http://www.silicon.com/management/public-
sector/2007/05/18/failed-seven-out-of-10-gov-it-projects-39167189/)
[2][http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2001612/labour-accused-
wastin...](http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2001612/labour-accused-wasting-
gbp26bn-failed-it-projects)

------
samlevine
"Under Agile projects, you pay a given amount of money for a set amount of
effort. But you can't guarantee a specified outcome for a specific price."

You always run this risk when writing software. The only difference with
waterfall is that you can pretend that you won't have cost overruns.

If you want a guaranteed price for something, don't use custom code.

